

US embassy coerced Sweden into prosecuting Piratebay - gtzi
http://falkvinge.net/2011/09/05/cable-reveals-extent-of-lapdoggery-from-swedish-govt-on-copyright-monopoly/

======
danssig
I love living in the future. There will probably always be evil in the world,
but now it's much easier to unmask it as has been done here.

Now that this has come into the light, are Swedish citizens going to take any
steps to get their country back?

